# "AA" liquor bottle!



## glopf43 (Apr 1, 2005)

Hey all, Here's another post~prohibition I've dug recently. It's embossed with "AA" [&:]. Just a little ironic, don't you think []? I wonder if it's from the 'twelve steps bottling company' lol []!


----------



## Rockfish (Apr 6, 2005)

G,
  I must have 70 flasks now, and about that many taller, same period bottles. None of them are as cool as this. 
  I was a bad girl and bid on Ebay. $8.00, old coca-cola bottling co. with an Indian head embossed from Mo. I'll post a pic when it comes, it is the first and hopefully only bottle I will get suckered into buying. I like the Indian stuff and so does hubby.
  The house pics were in NC, but I am in Danville. I took them on the way home from the beach, near the swamp. I haven't heard of the GIS, or whatever you said. Maybe you can educate me? 
 Lis-
 Pics aren't loading tonight...must have a server down, or that wind storm effected my computer?


----------



## Slappy_Kincaid (Oct 19, 2006)

OH FINALLY!! I've been scouring the internet for info on this bottle, and where do I finally find it but the same message board I just joined yesterday. This site is one stop shoppin'!  That is one of the bottles I found. My only non-soda bottle.  When is it from?  Is it worth anything? (I read somewhere that screw-top bottles are pretty much worthless, and this one has a screw-on top.)  
 If it helps, the bottom says
  D9
 56 (I) 56
 M-162C


----------



## cc6pack (Oct 19, 2006)

AA should be Ancient Age


----------

